# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Asilomar AI Principles

## Airicist

Home page - futureoflife.org/ai-principles

Principles Signatories

----------


## Airicist

"A Principled AI Discussion in Asilomar"

January 17, 2017

----------

